# boardtrack or cruiser?



## JRE123 (Apr 6, 2011)

Before and after pictures

View attachment 19502








I posted this in a different area because it started as a the same but much different bike.
This consumed a lot of my spare winter free time.  However I now enjoy riding it.
this is the before and after pictures.


----------



## chris crew (Apr 8, 2011)

nice work
I'd be interested in some more photos of the "crankcase" you've added to the Happy Time.


----------



## JRE123 (Apr 10, 2011)

*crankcase pictures*






















Pictures of the crankcase.


----------



## Robertriley (May 3, 2011)

There's a guy in SoCal that just finished this and is starting one with a 9.4hp motor for me.  I love the BTR style!


----------



## JRE123 (May 4, 2011)

That is a sharp looking ride!  What kind of money does it cost to have a bike like that built?  Is YOUR motor a Moroni?


----------



## JRE123 (May 17, 2011)

*crankcase update*

crankcase update.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 21, 2011)

He's still working on mine but here's the sivler one finished


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 21, 2011)

*Here's the finish Indian Tribute BTR and a Sportsman Flyer I picked up*

The Morini Sportsman Flyers are made in the SF Bay area and the Blue BTR was made in Southern Cal.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 22, 2011)

nice... it has great looks.


----------

